# forfaitaire (montant / impôt / heure...)



## galigalizum

Hola 

Alguien sabe ¿cómo se traduce "montant forfaitaire", en el contexto de un contrato?

Gracias


----------



## dinis.dinis

Hola Galigalizum,
    Segun mi Larousse MONTANT FORFAITAIRE significa EL PRECIO O IMPORTE GLOBAL.
                                      Saludos,
                                      Dinis


----------



## Danielo

Hola,
En el diccionario traduce "forfaitaire" como "a tanto alzado" pero no me convence.

Por ejemplo, un "forfait hospitaliere" es la cantidad fija que se paga por una hospitalización o una intervención concreta.

Yo optaría por tanto en tu contexto por *"cantidad/montante estipulado/ prefijado"*

Suerte


----------



## Gustavo Amoni

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Por favor, què significa "forfataires".
"Les particuliers et les entreprises voudront insérer dans leurs contrats des clauses d‘exonération de responsabilité et des modalités de réparations _forfaitaires _de certains dommages".
Gracias


----------



## ed-hipo

*in DRAE
à forfait.* * 1.     * loc. adv. Mediante el procedimiento de comprar o vender un conjunto de cosas o servicios conviniendo anticipadamente un precio global. U. t. c. loc. adj.


----------



## Gustavo Amoni

Gracias. Fue muy útil tu ayuda.


----------



## juan_25_86

alguien me puede ayudar con la siguiente palaba: "impôt forfaitaire"
muchas gracias


----------



## GURB

impôt forfaitaire= impuesto concertado


----------



## Ontheshadow

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿"sur des bases forfaitaires" = según cantidades establecidas?​ 
Contexto: les revenus sont pris en compte en général sur des bases forfaitaires

Merci!


----------



## mjmo

Hola, estoy traduciendo una notificación de sentencia dictada por un Tribunal francés. En el detalle de las costas se habla de "drois fixes", de "droit d'engagement de pousuites", de "frais de déplacement" y de "taxe forfaitaire" al final, después de haber aplicado "la TVA".
¿Os habéis topado ya con esta "taxe forfaitaire"? ¿Cómo lo habéis traducido?
Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se suele traducir por: *tasa concertada*.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Y en el contexto del ámbito laboral, ¿qué son las "heures forfaitaires"? ¿Las "no incluidas", es decir, las horas "extra"? ¿O todo lo contrario: las "convenidas"?

De ellas se discute en un Foro (http://visual.timetabling.free.fr/index.php?mod=forum&ac=voir&id=453&debut=10&cat=7), por ejemplo, donde se encuentra la siguiente afirmación: "Pour moi les heures forfaitaires s'ajoutent au volume total : je ne me pose pas la question statutaire ou complémentaire. Les heures forfaitaires, mêmes si elles apparaissent en CM/TD/TP etc, ne sont pas pondérées".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es algo complicado. En la enseñanza cada profesor tiene un servicio máximo semanal definido por la Administración.  Los profesores de educación física por ejemplo, deben efectuar en total 20 horas: 17 horas más 3 horas al tanto alzado para ocuparse de asociaciones o tareas no directamente en relación con la enseñanza tradicional. En contra de las horas, digamos normales, que pueden ser "ponderadas" (una hora puede contar y ser pagada por una y cuarto o una y media, a veces dos, depende de muchos criterios) aquellas al tanto alzado no. Efectúas una hora te pagan una. Sin embargo en las nóminas pueden figurar acompañadas de las siglas CM (cours magistral) TD (travaux dirigés) TP (travaux pratiques). Son cosas de la administración.
¿Más claro ahora?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchísimas gracias, Gurb, una explicación perfecta... Merci beaucoup...


----------



## santi26

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola,
existe alguna forma precisa en castellano para "déducción forfaitaire", el contexto es un documento de la URSSAF y la frase entera sería:

"la déduction forfaitaire de cotisations patronales applicable au titre des heures supplémentaires".

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## blacksheepcris

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Buenos días a todos:

Sé que este término ya ha salido en varias ocasiones pero me ha surgido una frase que no entiendo, a pesar de haber leído los otros posts. 

Aquí está la frase y el contexto:


L’ensemble des ressources du foyer est pris en compte dans la détermination du montant du Rsa. Les revenus d’activité du foyer comprennent les rémunérations au titre d’une activité professionnelle, que cette activité soit salariée, non-salariée, ou qu’il s’agisse de stages de formation rémunérés. *Les aides au logement sont prises en compte de manière forfaitaire.*


Agradecería vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## Ysalys

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenas/Bonjour
j'ai un petit doute, je ne sais pas comment traduire contribution forfaitaire à l'espagnol:

"Contribution forfaitaire collecte pour le compte et sur ordre de l'Organisme Technique Central (Arrete ministeriel du 4.10.91)"

Je pense que c'est plutôt collect*é *et arr*ê*t*é *(il n'y a aucun accent, nul part)
Il s'agit du rapport d'un contrôle technique d'une voiture.

[***Los hilos han sido unidos. (Gévy, moderadora)] et je pense que je pourrais dire: "contribución prefijada por y para el _Organisme Technique Central_ (Decreto ministerial del ...)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ysalys

ok. merci.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También existe la expresión "al tanto alzado", (por ejemplo  es una posible forma de pago de las traducciones). Lo que no sé es si es aplicable a contribuciones.

Ten en cuenta que forfaitaire no solo es prefijado, sino que es un precio global más bien rebajado. Suele ser ventajoso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## erasmuskiel

cual sería la traducción más acertada en español precio acordado?
Gracias


----------



## Richivalen

Yo para "tarifs forfaitaires" estoy barajando "tarifas cerradas", creo que se podría aplicar a varias de las opciones.

Un saludo


----------

